# Don't call the police, it's only art: Bizarre mannequins  invade the streets of Rome.



## Meanderer (May 29, 2014)

An army of sinister hoodies appear to have invaded Rome.
But closer inspection reveals that the strange figures are in fact mannequins styled in bizarre positions.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...re-mannequin-hoodies-invade-streets-Rome.html


----------



## Raven (May 29, 2014)

The mannequins look real and would certainly  make people take a second look.


----------

